# Observations on Guitar Theory and The future of Guitar Theory



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Do allow us to quite briefly and quickly expose but a few observations on Guitar Theory:


1) Guitar Theory is not Music Theory.


The realization of this is the beginning of Wisdom.

Piano Theory is almost Music Theory.
Guitar Theory is not almost Music Theory.


Mr. Fake
(Director of Research)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I disagree.

Music theory is music theory--and applies to all instruments.
It may be applied differently in some cases to different instruments.
It can be ignored or embraced, or learned so it's second nature.

I know a lot of theory, and have forgotten a lot that I don't use, but I don't think about it consciously when I play--I just use it when I need it--without having to think about it.

If you play any musical instrument you use theory in some shape or form--if you know the names of the notes or chords you are playing, if you know anything about rhythm, etc, etc. It's all theory.

If "Guitar theory" is not "Music theory" then a guitar is not a musical instrument.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andy Fake said:


> Mr. Fake
> (Director of Research)


I think you need to do more research....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Music theory is the process of observing musical practice and looking for patterns. When people first begin to learn music theory they usually start by focusing on theory relating to art music of western europe between 1750 and 1900. Popular and rock music do not always follow those patterns.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*an unvailing*

I wish what you say could be correct.

Guitar Theory has gone a long long long way beyond what anyone can imagine!
We will certainly have to become uncomfortable for a while before we become comfortable forever.
This surely is how it will have to be. 
Yes.

But anyway, Look!

If theory A 'is the same as' theory B, then every concept of A can be formulated in B; vice versa.

If there is a concept in A which cannot be formulated in B, then A is not B.


OBSERVATION: there are many concepts essential to Guitar Theory which cannot be formulated in Music Theory.


Andy Fake


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Technique is not theory.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Andy Fake said:


> OBSERVATION: there are many concepts essential to Guitar Theory which cannot be formulated in Music Theory.
> 
> 
> Andy Fake


You'd have to explain that, because it's still music.
It just creates new theory.

Music theory isn't static, it develops.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

As a "director of research", you forgot something essential : you should, at least, define the terms you are using. What do you mean by "guitar theory" ??


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuyB said:


> As a "director of research", you forgot something essential : you should, at least, define the terms you are using. What do you mean by "guitar theory" ??


Google guitar theory and you come up with a defition of music theory applied to guitar... .. please increase your meds


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's a wonderful world isn't it? I teach music for a living, including theory, and I haven't a clue where the OP is going with this thread. Perhaps some clarification is required. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> It's a wonderful world isn't it? I teach music for a living, including theory, and I haven't a clue where the OP is going with this thread. Perhaps some clarification is required.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh...Thank you for posting! 

I was waiting and hoping for a response from you as I have a very high regard for your knowledge in this area.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Google guitar theory and you come up with a defition of music theory applied to guitar... .. please increase your meds


I don't want to know what a google search will give, I want to know what the OP has in mind. Like Mooh, I don't know where he is going so I was hoping that he made his starting point a bit clearer. As for "please increase your meds", you know what you can do with it ? If you don't, then google it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I was hoping for some clarification too... because he is not making any sense. 

_About Andy Fake

Biography
I do research at The Roman Empire Guitar Research Institute

City/Town and Province
Montreal Quebec

Interests
Guitar Theory and Music Theory

Occupation
Guitar Theory Researcher

Favorite Guitar
I search for The Theory of the Guitar Freatboard and related fretboards I


_


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*We have our own Bay Street!*

Thanks everybody. Thanks very much indeed.

That's it! That. Is. It!
Someone here in this thread was saying that we didn't even define "Guitar Theory"!
Someone else was saying that when they google 'guitar theory' they essentially got Music Theory.
That's essentially what me got too even Steven. Fancy that.
This was the state of affairs.
But now?
Now we have a Guitar Theory!

We have our very own Bay Street now!

You automatically inherit This Paradise.


Fortunately for everybody, we don't have to define Guitar Theory
to show that it is quite different from Music Theory; though a definition
is quite readily available.

Don't try to get a hold on This Situation all at once.....let the beauty of it
simply fall upon thine slate.

Every word will balance 77 lessons.



Fake
(Research dept.)


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

So let's not rush to anything...let's take it cool...we're suppose to be music people; remember?

O.K.

Here is an example of an assertion from Guitar Theory for which there is no counterpart in Music Theory.

EXAMPLE:

Assertion: Given any two chords/scales/intervals/events/etc. formable upon the guitar fretboard, there exist an angle between them.


Andy Fake
(The Roman Empire)
(Research)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andy Fake said:


> ..........Don't try to get a hold on This Situation all at once.....


Thank you for this advice...I will certainly be adhering to it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Angles between scales(for example) do not exist in Music Theory.
Angles are indispensable in higher Guitar Theory.

another EXAMPLE:

In Music Theory, given any two chords/scales/event/structure/etc. there is no force acting(gravitational/magnetic/etc.) between them.

In higher Guitar Theory, given any 2 events, there exist a force acting between them!


Andy Fake
The Roman Empire


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Can these "things" which i say really be meaningful!?

Angles between chords!?

A gravitational force between any 2 given scales!?

LOOK!!!:

The 6 strings clearly determine an infinite plane of strings!.....The Beverly Extension...The Beverly Space...The Beverly Plane.

It is this infinite plane you wish to investigate!
You do not want to investigate the 6 strings.

These 6 strings represent only a very very very very very small finite strip in this infinite plane of strings!!!!!!!!!!!!
(this is another beginning of Wisdom. Ha.)

Its like knowing that the whole world exist yet one persists in seeing only the neighbour's back yard with a nice big maple tree. Ha.

To understand what is Happening upon the fretboard one will surely have to go off of the fretboard.

There are many many truths of the fretboard which cannot be deduced unless one goes off of the fretboard!


The earth appears blue.
But this is a truth which cannot be deduced by an observer on the surface of our pretty earth.
This pretty observer will have to go off of the surface to add yet another truth to her list of truths.


This is truth.
This is truth.



Fakeroonie


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*The Kingdom*

Off, there are many many many things there.

At first, it seems like the only difference should be with respect to octaves!!!

Then, eyes begins to open on their own.

Our inheritance lies off of the fretboard.


Your brother,

Andy Fake
(director of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*another Quick Example*

Lets be quick about everything for now.
Let things just skim off the surface of the eyes for now.
Lets not get too too pinned down for now.
Leave everything at a grade 2 level for now.

So even a grade 1er can let it fall off her ears.
Why not.

Just get the general flow of things. Why not. 


Quick Example:
(on the gravitational force between positions) 

Guitar fretboard has 6 strings. 
Guitar fretboard has 5 differently-named strings.
This is why guitar fretboard has 5 boxes/cages/positions!!!!!
Each of these 5 positions contain EXACTLY the same chords and scales.
Each of these 5 positions contain exactly the same NUMBER of each chord and each scale.
These 5 'identical' positions occur adjacent to itself along the fretboard from fret# 0 to fret# 12;
Yet each position occupies 6 frets!!
They overlap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are really really squished in together!
Its a Big Bang waiting to happen.
The birth of the fretboard.Ha.

*But*!!! The overlap *is not symmetrical*.
Some positions/cages/boxes overlap more than others; some less;
its as if their push or pull on each other is not evenly distributed!

This aysymmetry allows for the definition of a gravitational field amongst the positions/cages; hence amongst the fretpitches; hence amongst any event.

If all the positions had the exact same overlap we could not define a field.






Andy Fake


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Last words*

My last words on this thread is this:


Guitar Theory will become a Physics.
Not Physics;
but a Physics.

A very nice, easy, far-reaching Physics simple enough to teach in grade 2.

It will be divided into 2 branches,

1) The Beverly Physics.....the study of the infinite plane of strings beyond the E-strings.

2) The Janina Physics......the study of the infinite plane of strings within any two adjacent strings.


(We know how to construct the Beverly Plane.......No one has yet shown how to construct the Janina Plane; if it exists)

(These planes must be constructable such that the original symmetry of the guitar fretboard must be maintained for them to be meaningful!)




We are on the way in developing these 2 Physics.....the consequenses are far-reaching.



(Thanks for putting up with us)




*THE ROMAN EMPIRE *


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody can outline the physical relationships of a musical instrument and put it in a framework.
That doesn't invalidate music theory, or mean it's a whole new field.


Now excuse me while I go & play my guitar.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

How does it sound? Does it have a cool tone? Do you have to use an OD pedal, or does it do it nicely by itself?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy Fake said:


> My last words on this thread is this...(Thanks for putting up with us)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks goodness. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

This reminds me of the time my best friend's dad explained how ice is proof that god exists, although he was more convincing. Really similar style of thought though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Reminds me of Banned Frankie ... 'member him ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Reminds me of Banned Frankie ... 'member him ?


Yeah. Wonder how he's doing...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might be of interest:

http://http://www.wholenote.com/m395756--Re-Think-And-Learn-Garbage-No-Brilliance

Note the date and author.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> This might be of interest:
> 
> http://http://www.wholenote.com/m395756--Re-Think-And-Learn-Garbage-No-Brilliance
> 
> ...


And you know what he said?
"Once upon a time, somebody say to me"
This is the dog talkin' now
"What is your, conceptual, continuity?"
"Well I told 'em right then", Fido said
"It should be easy to see
"The crux of the biscuit
is the apostrophe." (Frank Zappa, now, *HE* knew what was going on!)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

kat_ said:


> This reminds me of the time my best friend's dad explained how ice is proof that god exists, although he was more convincing. Really similar style of thought though.


Ice is only one of the anomalous properties of water that prove that God exists.9kkhhd But I digress. Though digression seems to be the theme of this thread!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> And you know what he said?
> "Once upon a time, somebody say to me"
> This is the dog talkin' now
> "What is your, conceptual, continuity?"
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Well said.


Thomas Dolby kind of knew too...

It's poetry in motion
And now she's making love to me
The spheres're in commotion
The elements in harmony
She blinded me with science
"She blinded me with science!"
And hit me with technology

"Good heavens Miss Sakamoto - you're beautiful!"
I -
I don't believe it!
There she goes again!
She's tidied up, and I can't find anything!
All my tubes and wires
And careful notes
And antiquated notions

But! - it's poetry in motion
And when she turned her eyes to me
As deep as any ocean
As sweet as any harmony
Mmm - but she blinded me with science
"She blinded me with - with science!"
She blinded me with -

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

*Easy everybody; easy. No big deal. Ha. Take that!*

You guys and girls are too much.
You really are too too much.
Too much for me anyway.

Can The World really just keep going on like this?!!
On and on and on?
One wretched generation after another?

Ha.

Take that!



Andy Fake


----------

